# Question for anyone near Guelph RE Woodshed Music (now a Long and Mcquade)



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I went to Grant at Woodshed Music in Guelph for years for my amp repairs. I haven't had any issues requiring his services for a couple of years up until now. I just went to look at the store's hours and noticed they are now a Long and Mcquade!

Does anyone happen to know if Grant is still doing repairs though the new store? Or through anywhere else in Guelph?

I am in Orangeville, and he was the closest guy I trusted with with my amps. I am in a bit of a bind now.

I don't have any huge issues with Long and Mcquade but I am sad to see Woodshed is gone. It was a great store. Well worth the drive from here.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I didn't know that L&M had bought Woodshed. Sometimes it's a good thing, like when L&M bought The Carpenter Shop in Stratford, but Woodshed was such a good shop I hope it doesn't get too depersonalized. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

try this...i found a listing for online for his amps (GC amps) - 5197635300


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

grant is accepting work through L&M in waterloo he told me a few weeks ago. I don't know how that will work out now that woodshed is an L&M.


----------



## Setneck (Nov 23, 2009)

*Amp repairs*

I know this is an old thread but, I was in L& M in Guelph last week (nice store by the way) and was talking to the previous owner , John, and he recommended Grant for some amp work ; so he must still be doing it.
Ben


----------

